# Uber may Re-activate Waitlisted or Deactivated Accounts at Higher Commission



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Steve Gee is a San Francisco Driver who was onboarded at 20% commission before Uber_SF rolled out *25% Commission for New Drivers*.

*https://m.facebook.com/groups/72677...11657199451&notif_t=group_comment&ref=m_notif*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

I have seen a similar thread/post on the Forum, where a Driver had emailed Uber to get his account waitlisted prior to going on vacation.
When his account was re-activated, it was at the higher 25% commission.

If anyone recalls that thread/post, please link it here.

Thanx!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uber will keep giving if you keep taking 

Sadly is no longer shocking .


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

It's part of the Uber business model. Reduce driver pay, increase uber take by temporary de activations. Not a thing you can do about it, it's Uber screwing you.

What do you do? Write the labor board, write your mayor, write the media. Act on it yourself as I have done. More voices, more strength and action.

I just wrote the CHP about Uber policy to interact with phone while driving. You get into wreck as a result, it will be your a$$ hung out to dry with Uber saying, "we are just a tech company".
Your car gets wrecked, you get hurt, your pax gets hurt .. And if you don't interact with app while driving, Uber eventually punishes you for low acceptance rate.

Good going UBER. One more example of your greed, your lack of safety protocols.


----------



## 944turb0 (Aug 22, 2015)

Instead of just flat out raising commission which would have a backlash they cleverly hide it behind "deactivation" which is hard for any driver to fight.

You know they will milk this method until they feel too many drivers catch on. 

So make sure your rides are nothing but 5 stars because you never when, and for what reason the uber purge might hit you.


----------



## confused driver (Nov 2, 2015)

I 've been driving with Uber for 4 days now, and have accepted over 33 rides. So last night, the Uber Navigation app ( like the majority of the time), led me to pax pick up 3 blocks from where pax was - pax complained and now I'm waitlisted. I still managed to pick up pax, and got her to her destination, but she was 2 minutes late. So how long does this waitlisted deal last?


----------



## Absolute power (Apr 9, 2016)

Are you still wait listed. I am


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

#uber off.
#lyft on


----------

